# Dynaudio System 362 .. Rainbow iPaul .. Kenwood DNX6980



## virulentv (Apr 26, 2010)

Dynaudio System 362:
Dynaudio SYSTEM362 3-Way 8" Car Speaker system 362 | eBay


Rainbow iPaul 4.300:
Rainbow Car Audio Technologies iPaul 4 Channel Amplifier 4.300 4005127323687 | eBay


Kenwood DNX6980:
Kenwood DNX6980 Excelon Navigation.DVD cd mp3 + Bonus DNX 6980 | eBay


All products bought and installed by authorized dealer of these brands. Please click the links (or copy & paste in your browser) for more detailed descriptions.

Thank you.


----------



## virulentv (Apr 26, 2010)

Weekend over ..... Bump


----------

